# Wilderness survival shelter hut



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys , how are you doing? long time no see , I have just arrived home from my trip .
recently I made this video hope you will like it , please like , share and subscribe it helps me a lot.
Thank you


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice video.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you !


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Great video, Always good to see Max there helping you, I hope you shared some of that potato with him? I sometimes think we get too much current events on this site and forget the basic skills that someday we may need to survive. In any event, I always enjoy watching. Give Max an extra treat for me, and have a great day.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you moonshinedave , of course he recieved it , in the morning he ate more corn bread than I did  ok I will he will be very happy


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Great video!!!
I actually would love to spend a day out in the woods and make one with my son. I bet he would love it!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you ! yeah you should do it I bet he will like it and have fun with you , My father always took me with him everywhere and it was really cool, he even took me in a casino when I was 4 years old  I love him , spend as much time with your children as you can , little advice from a son


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Liked and subscribed.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Another great instructional video! Well done! That is a lovely area you were camping in.
One thought came to my mind. I really liked the idea of a wall to reflect heat to your shelter. What about adding a ring of rocks to add thermal mass to your fire area and contain your ashes? I guess it would depend upon what you could find nearby,right? 
Thanks again for taking the time to share this with us


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you very much 
i always add rocks around my fire but in this case finding rocks in that area would be very hard.
the area is Bakuriani , Georgia about 15-20 km from the populated area , it is really cool camping there in winter but later in late december and january wolfs come down from the high mountains and it is really dangerous going in the woods without a firearm , 2 years ago wolfs ate my dog next to my yard , they come down really often.
thank you again for your feedback , it means a lot to me


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Great video. Thanks!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

CHIA Pet, just in time for the holiday season.

Made me look for the Google Password, but I'm subscribed now


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much !


----------

